# The "ultimate" holiday packing list for baby.



## KittyVentura

Hi guys.

So I am personally asking for a very mobile 8 month old BUT please post your list for ANY age baby. Just specify for what age it was. The idea is that this can then be a "one stop shop" for any parent coming on holiday with a baby any age.

So. What exactly should I be packing for him? Happy to buy whatever we need to make it as easy as possible.

Fin is going to be 8 months when we go. The flight is 4 hrs (Gran Canaria). The hotel is all-inc and he normally has meals he can fed himself (BLW). We FF and Fin is incredibly active. Crawls and climbs, just starting to cruise etc. He HATES being sat still.

We have a reclining umbrella buggy to take & will also take the Ergo.
We need ideas to keep him afe by the pool but without him being strapped in somewhere or being held.
We need suggestions on how best to deal with formula (do we take cartons or a box of powder and then a travel kettle to boil water?)
What is best for him to drink? He has a mix of water and natural juices at home. 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Kitten-B

Great idea!

We're going to Menorca next month when Sam will be 7 months old, although he's not really mobile yet (although covers incredible ground by rolling, swivelling 360 and shuffling!). He's bottle fed and started TW. 

Staying in a villa though so a lot easier with formula and food and being by the pool. Have only room for one suitcase between 3 of us and have a washing machine there so not bringing too many clothes.

Was a bit stressed about FF but found these steriliser bags which seems the lightest simplest thing to use and the Boots in our local airport's departure lounge let's you pre-order formula cartons to pick up there which seems to have mostly solved all that :)

My rough list is (seems mega organised but have to have it written down as otherwise will def forget something essential! Probably still have!):

1. Feeding	
Bottles x 4 (3 sterilised for travelling)
Steriliser bags x 7 (from Boots)
Bottle brush
Small tub of SMA 
SMA 250ml carton (plus preorder some from Boots at airport)
Baby porridge/cereal
EK Baby food sachets x 7 (for lunch - will buy fresh fruit for tea)
Weaning bowl and spoons x 4
Cup
Disposable bib pack (20)
Soft bibs x 5
Plastic bib x 1
Muslims x 3
Fruit net thing

2. Changing	
Light grey mat (from the free Boots bag :))
Nappies - about a dozen (buy rest there)
Pack of swim nappies
1 pack of wipes
1 pack nappy sacks
Small pot vaseline
Sponge & travel babywash

3. Sleeping	
Cot sheet 
Sleeping bag - 1 tog
Monitor (inc room thermometer)

4. Clothes	
Shortsleeve vests / t-shirts x 7
Longsleeve vests x 2 (in case too hot to sleep in sleepsuit)
Sleepsuit x 2 (inc travel)
Summer outfits x 2 (inc dungarees can wear with vests)
Jeans / trousers x 2 (as may be cooler at night)
Sun hat
Cardigan/jumper x 2
Socks x 3
UV swimsuit & UV swim hat
Swim shorts with built in nappy

5. Other	
Baby swim ring
Small toys x 4
Bedtime story book
Babies go beatles CD (for morning nap!)
Dummy x2
Baby factor 50 sun lotion
Baby UV sun tent?

6. Travel	
Changing bag
Car seat
Lightweight pushchair (from my parents)
Blanket


----------



## 112110

KittyVentura said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> We need ideas to keep him afe by the pool but without him being strapped in somewhere or being held.

I took my 6 month old to a picnic by a lake and we just took the pack n play & exersaucer :shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Here is mine for me and hubby and the 2 bubs that i use when going abroad and going to stay at my mums. Have also included my list of things needed in my changing bag. Be warned, im slightly anal...

HOLIDAY LIST


Before leaving home

CHECK - Cot Provided at Accommodation?
CHECK &#8211; Transfer to the hotel - are car seats provided?
CHECK - Provision for Boiling Water?
Clothes washing
Water plants
Charge toothbrush
Charge camera
Charge MP3
Empty fridge
Empty bin
Empty dishwasher
Hoover
Flush toilets
Turn off water supply
Check douche
Remove plugs from sockets
Check windows
Lock internal doors
Check TV planner


Bag/Changing bag for plane

4 passports!
4 tickets!
See changing bag list for baby bits
Tissues
Bottle of water for me
Portable snacks for me
Camera
Book/magazine
2 pens
MP3
Gum
Travel socks
Travel pillows
Cards
Lip moisturiser
Concealer
Powder and brush
Hairband
Sunglasses


Sleeping

Children
Dreampods
Sheets & Blankets
Travel Cot (not needed for holidays abroad unless no cot provided)


Feeding/Medicine

Children
8 Bibs
8 muslin Squares
10 bottles
Formula (Powder / Cartons)
Steriliser (if not supplied at hotel)
Travel kettle (if not supplied at hotel)
Calpol
Gripe Water
2 syringes
TT toiletries travel set (with nail clippers, aspirator and thermometer)
Washing Up Liquid and Sponge
Milton tablets
5lt tupperware

Adults
Piriton
Paracetamol
Telfast
Immodium
Pepermint oil capsules
Plasters
Inhalors
Antiseptic cream


Toiletries, Bath & Bottom

Children
Shampoo
Body wash
Body Cream / Face Cream
Baby oil
Sudocrem
Vaseline
Nappies
Swimming Nappies
Nappy Sacks
Spare carrier bag
Wipes
Cotton Wool
Massage Oil
2 Face Flannels
Highest factor Sun cream
2 Bath Towel

Adults
Hair serum
Hair heat protector
Hairspray
Kirby grips
Headband
Hairband
Hair clip
Hairdryer
Hairbrush (round and paddle)
Hair wax
Makeup
Deodorant
Perfume/Aftershave
Cotton wool
Cotton buds
Face cleansers and moisturiser
Body wash
Body sponge
Hand cream
Shampoo & Conditioner
Toothbrush & Toothpaste
Razors
Shaving gel
Nail polish & remover
Insect repellent
Tanning oil
Tanning cream for face
Aftersun/Body moisturiser


Clothes

Children
T shirts and short sleeve/short leg/long sleeve babygros (old / cheap ones to wear by the pool / beach)
Babygros to sleep in
Outfits
Socks / Shoes
Swim wear
Hats
Jackets / Cardigans

Adults
Pool outfits
Casual day outfits
Evening outfits
Swim wear
Shawls
PJs
Underwear
Jewellery/Watches
Belts
Sandals/trainers/other day and evening shoes


Miscellaneous

Out n About buggy with cover
Toys/Beach toys
Baby books
Puzzle/reading books/magazines
Camera charger
Phone charger
Adaptors
Plastic bags
Sunglasses
Bags (pool/day/evening)
Tweezers
Nail file
Sewing kit
Monitor (not needed for holidays abroad)
Car Seat (may not be needed for holidays abroad)
Bouncer (not needed for holidays abroad)





Changing bag list (for ALL types of travel)


oNappies
oWipes
oTissues
oDisposable changing mats
oSmall sudocrem
oSmall Vaseline
oCotton wool
oNappy bags
o1 girl, 1 boy, 1 neutral vest
o1 girl, 1 boy, 1 neutral babygro
o1 large, 1 small resealable bags
o2 plastic carrier bags
o2 cardigans
o2 blankets
oBottles with water
oBottle of water for me
oFormula in dispensers
o3 muslins
o2 bibs
o2/4 dummies
o2 toys
oAntiseptic spray
oHand sanitizer
oCalpol/any other medicines and 2 syringes
o2 pairs socks


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks guys. You rock.

Nat... I love it when you're anal... ;) xx


----------



## RedRose

Nut Shake, will you come and organise my life please. :thumbup:


----------



## louisiana

well we are taking brodie camping this weekend so we just bought the pre steralised bottles and cartons rather than having to worry about trying to steralise things.
we also bought plastic bibs with sleeves as he is blw and can be a mess:haha:

and we are taking a thermometer to check temp at night

as well as all the usual stuff,how we will fit it all in i dont know:shrug:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I love organising, and lists make me excitable. In a slightly sexual way, as Kitty Ventura already knows... :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Celtic Dragon

I would recommend Milton sterilising tablets - very light and you'll only need cold water.


----------



## daniellelk

I went to tenerife with henry just before he turned 8month's.

We took - 
-buggy, umbrella and raincover (good job i took the raincover, we went out for the day and it did nothing but rain!)
-we got some inflatable toys from the £1 shop so that they didn't take up loads of room in the luggage and weighed nothing - now we are back he plays with them more then anything!
-We took carton's of milk for on the plane, I took 4 in total incase they didn't sell sma over there, so I knew i had the milk for coming home on the plane, and took a tin of formula while we was out there. 
-We took mothercares microwave sterilising bags but we was self catering so had a microwave in our apartment. 
-Erm..the hotel provided us with a travel cot, but I took my own bedding for it. 
-I took way to many clothes for H, he spent most the time in just a tshirt and nappy. 
-Calpol,and teetha's powder, a few dummmies
-swimming ring

Oh and henry doesn't crawl yet but there was a family in our hotel who used sunbeds to put together in a square to make a little play area for their LO.


----------



## Baby France

Totally agree with nutshake on checking car seats etc... before you go. We did same thing for elf before she went. We ended up taking the car seat on the pram and checking it in with our luggage (which most airlines do allow). 

Elf really really suffered with her ears with landing and take off. She knew before the captain had announced we were on our way down she screamed and a bottle/dummy didn't work for us! Maybe get some sort of ear plugs too just in case?

We bought our nappies while we were there and we didn't take powder...just cartons from the airport. Make sure you have a fridge in your room though.

Around the pool we just watched her and that...there's not much else you can do without strapping them in is there?


----------



## after autumn

this is great i will also be using this as my LO will be 9 months when we go on our trip!


----------

